# 1992 Stanza starting problem



## khaqqnyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 1992 Nissan Stanza, automatic transmission...I don't know too much about cars, but I know a little. I got home Friday from work, parked the car, didn't use it all weekend. Sunday morning, was driving into Brooklyn, stopped for gas after about 1 mile (2 minutes driving). Filled up, and when I went to leave, the engine started for a spit second, and then stalled. Never happens. So I waited a second, tried again...turned over a bunch of times (sounded "healthy") but never started. I pushed it in neutral to a parking spot, and waited a few...tried again...turned over nicely, but didn't start. Tried this 1 time every 10 - 15 minutes, no luck. My dad thinks it's the electronic control module. I asked the boys who work at the gas station/service place if they would look at it and see if that's what it was, and told them I am on a tight budget. They said it would be probably $97 (don't know where that exact number came from) to check to see if that was the problem. I can't afford it, and don't get paid til Friday, and my commute is an hour each way, so it's kind of hard to get around without the car...any ideas on better figuring out what it is to avoid the cost of diagnosis so that maybe I could just pay to get the actual repairs? Any other ideas what the problem could be, or is the electronic control module a good chance of being the problem? Help me out!


----------



## Fire'N'Ice (Jun 14, 2006)

having similar issues currently with mine...same year! 
She works for a bit then when I slow down at a red light or to turn corner...once I hit the gas she stalls out on me. Eventually can get it started again but have to drive two footer style not to let the RPMs below 1
Have tried the distributor cap, plugs, filter...leaning towards the MAF now I was told!! Ugh...anyone??


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

check and make sure all your vacume lines are connected the two main ones would be the one from the valve cover to the intake and the one from the bottom side of the intake to below the fuel rail and check to see if the intake is connected to the throttle body


----------

